# G 23's first trip to range



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Finally made it to the range. Oh baby I like my G23.

It fills good in my hand and shoots real well

And it's more comfortable to carry than my 1911


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*decent*

KBob: Sir; good deal; Now for a :smt083 decent range report.:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

This is what my brand new G23 in OD Green says:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good there Mr Glockamania. Enjoy that new pistol and good luck with it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

K Bob said:


> Finally made it to the range. Oh baby I like my G23.


Welcome to the Dark Side. :mrgreen:


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice groups. What distance?


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn, was that really from 25 yards?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Posting target pics without a distance is kind of pointless, eh?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice shooting Tex.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*check*

Spartan: sir; check his 'target' 25yd. mark is lined. I wasn't there but it would appear 25yds.
Glockamania: Sir; good shooting. It will only get better:smt023
More reports are in order:smt033


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Dang Glockamania thats some shootin there. Thats what my seven yard targets look like I hav'nt shot a target at 25 yards yet.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

i was shooting a glock last week at 15 yards and shooting like that but I still am yet to shoot 25


----------



## ViperJon (Jun 8, 2007)

First time with a Glock, and you are shooting 3" groups at 25 yards offhand?

Okie-dokie....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ViperJon said:


> First time with a Glock, and you are shooting 3" groups at 25 yards offhand?
> 
> Okie-dokie....


He has neither confirmed or denied that these groups were from 25 yards. Frankly, I would have a rather hard time accepting this especially if they were freehand. But, I have seen, and known, some really superb shootists.


----------

